# Hungarian Vizsla video 1942



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't log in very often but thought I should share a couple videos of Hungarian Vizslas from the early 40's. They are very interesting to watch the behavior of hunter and hunting dogs.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/hungarian-vizsla-video-1942.html

Been blogging now for two years about our two Vizslas here on the west coast, field trials, health, breeding, and Vizsla history.

Enjoy and comments welcomed.

I'll post more to this forum.

Happy trails and trials,
Rod


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't know you had an account here! Your blog is pretty popular, especially the post about Satin Balls  I don't read the blog that often but always enjoy it when I do!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Rod, 
I have been enjoying your blog for about a year now, very informative.
How can someone get in touch with you if they have questions.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I too have been reading your blog over the past couple of months! I'm also one of the ones who will be trying the satin ball recipe for my skinny red pup! Glad you are here


----------



## reddogfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link Rod. It's interesting to see V's from that time. Many of them seem bigger than my boy Jasper.

This is my favorite video on that site:
[http://filmhiradok.nava.hu/watch.php?id=6919]

It would seem that the breed has lost some of its ability since leaving the "old country"


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

reddogfan,

That was a good video. The Vizsla looked very dark.

One thing that I learned just a few days ago was from a post by Diane Boggs about the term "Vizsla" in Hungary.
_
"Please note that the INSIDE Hungary, the word "Vizsla" is interchangeable with
the word "Pointer" making a German Shorthaired Pointer a German Vizsla. An
English Vizsla is an English Pointer. And the Orszagos Vizsla Club is the
Hungarian Pointing Club.

2792 Az Országos Vizsla Club kiállítása (1938): The National Vizsla Club's show:
Valuable purebred dogs of all breeds were competing on the show arranged by the
Országos Vizsla Club. The two dogs on the start picture are Bavarian Hounds.

http://filmhiradok.nava.hu/watch.php?id=2792


4435 Vizsla verseny (1941): The Országos Vizsla Club arranged their annual trial
between Megyer and Fót (two places in Hungary near Budapest), where the
Hungarian, English and German Vizslas started in different groups. The tasks
were: searching style, pointing, behaviour for game, and retrieving and
bloodtracking. Please note the light flanks, light underbelly of the Magyar
Vizsla midway through the video. Willie Whompum, famous Vizsla from Illinois had
& threw these same light markings.)

http://filmhiradok.nava.hu/watch.php?id=4435_

Happy trails and trials,

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------

